# Wellington suburbs and airport?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

What are the usual approach and takeoff paths for the Wellington airport...just looking around the Wellington suburbs to rent, and don't want to be in the flight path 

regards,
PP


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the usual approach and takeoff paths for the Wellington airport...just looking around the Wellington suburbs to rent, and don't want to be in the flight path
> 
> ...


Usually......either way.
Approach and take off is either from the North or South. All depends on the wind.
I've approached and taken off in both directions.

The flight path on approach from the North is usually down the Kapiti coast out to sea, then Northern suburbs like Churton Park/Johnsonville, then over Wellington Harbour so the flight does not cross any suburbs when coming in to land.
Take off North is usually the opposite.

The flight path on approach from the South is West of Lake Wairarapa over the hill range (maybe still the Rimutakka's) East of the suburbs of Eastbourne/Wainuiomata then out over The Cook Straight where the path turns for approach into Wellington.
On take off South the path is usually the opposite, however on a flight last week we took off South then banked West over the Southern Bays of Wellington and Makara before heading North over Kapiti Island towards Auckland.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

OK thank you - let me take out a map and figure out where all these places are that you mentioned.

And do these suburbs actually experience the constant thunder of arriving/departing planes?
Its just that I have been in a few cities' suburbs in the direct flight path and it can be unpleasant at times.

cheers


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> OK thank you - let me take out a map and figure out where all these places are that you mentioned.
> 
> And do these suburbs actually experience the constant thunder of arriving/departing planes?
> Its just that I have been in a few cities' suburbs in the direct flight path and it can be unpleasant at times.
> ...


I'd say so yes. We are on the flight path where we are in Churton Park and even though the planes are high above us you can always hear the 6.30am jet coming in !!!
A lot of the bays next to the flight path have housing on the same level as the flights coming in. Can't see it being quiet around there.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you all for the valuable feedback


----------

